# 40K Sayings or Phrases



## aM | Gunslinger (Sep 18, 2008)

Sometimes, in the heat of battle, you have to say stuff that sounds much like a commander saying it. 
This thread is about your phrases, what are they, when do you say it, are they race specific and what was the situation when you made them up?

For example: One of my sayings is "When in Doubt, throw more marines into the fray, surely they cant all fail"

ye i was just wondering what other sayings they have or use??

funny sayings are allowed  i recently read one that said " never refer to the machine spirit as cruise control" and i thought it was awesome so yep feel free to post :so_happy:


----------



## Deathguard (Dec 17, 2007)

Usually "39 close combat attacks!" with my SM or "ALL 39 shots at X" with my T'au followed by a groan of disappointment when I roll 38 of them as 1's.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Thier arrogance is only matched by my fire power....

I swith it around to my arrogance is only matched by my *whatever*.


----------



## WoRLoKKeD (Apr 1, 2008)

Deathguard said:


> Usually "39 close combat attacks!" with my SM or "ALL 39 shots at X" with my T'au followed by a groan of disappointment when I roll 38 of them as 1's.


Critical glitch! (Shadowrun players'll understand :biggrin

As for sayings and such, I find myself saying "IN THE NAME OF THE GREAT WORM SPIRIT, ATTACK!" with my Slaanesh marines a lot. Comes from growing up with Earthworm Jim, I guess.


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

My favourite has to be 'Nothing can stand that much firepower' when I rapid fire a unit of fire warriors, or shoot a few railguns at a tank. Invariably they do stand up to it and I'm left feeling very foolish.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

oh oh, in the Name of the Conehead gods! that's one my bro made up.....


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

aM | Gunslinger said:


> For example: One of my sayings is "When in Doubt, throw more marines into the fray, surely they cant all fail"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BloodANgels89 (Jun 16, 2008)

"Did you forget about my power fist?" 

Lol i use that one every game because i clearly tell my opponent i have a pfist in my group, yet at the end of combat they forget. Always.


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

I usually say a lot of tactical stuff. It might make me look silly, but it's the only way to explain what's going on. I think it sounds better than 'his fucking really good soldiers are running up that right side of the field'.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

when playing people with my Khorne Zerkers i say 
"What what in the butt? U got a chainaxe in the butt, in your butt I said what what!"


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

"Bring on the pain"
"Scratch One"
And in tag matches to your partner "TAKE HIM DOWN!!!"


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't really have a specific saying other than "It's gonna be a Bloodbath" occasionally.

I do tend to make sound effects when a vehicle explodes, "KABLAM!!!" or when a Plasma Cannon round hits it's, "FWAPP!!" I like "SHOOMF" for my missile launchers firing too.

I know, I'm such a dork.:laugh:


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Don't worry, all these Necron boys will get back up... 

*sob*


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I don't have anything too special, but i do say "well, that sucked" or "dude, they just got raped" alot. And in my Chaos amry I barely ever associate my squads by there actual names, they're all by nicknames.


----------



## Malagate (Jul 28, 2008)

WoRLoKKeD said:


> As for sayings and such, I find myself saying "IN THE NAME OF THE GREAT WORM SPIRIT, ATTACK!"


:shok: I just hope you keep your pants on...


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

it's not much but I have recently started saying "Aha I have devised a Cunning Plan..." or something similar. Unfortunately most of my Cunning Plans fail. . .


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Everytime i roll my terminator's invulnerable saves, i yell "Faith is my armor!!"
usually gets a rise out of everybody


----------



## MR.snugglekinz (Aug 15, 2008)

i make sound effects for power swords, plasma weapons, las-guns/cannons and the people im killing >. and when i get into close combat i yell "taste my colors" and when i lose(which i usually do) i tell him/her "Fuck your couch" c:


----------



## Deathguard (Dec 17, 2007)

I've had my soldiers fighting Grey Knights maybe thrice now, and each game involved "Our SHEER FAITH will BLIND you, HEATHEN!"

( Shrouding reference. )


----------



## devilgaunt (Aug 11, 2008)

Every time something comes up in 5th edition as I'm playing my Necrons I say "man the Necrons really got raped." Not out loud though.

Or as Im playing my Tyranids I'll say things like "yes my Genestealers are initiative 6" and "they have two base attacks with one on the charge, yes they have rending." and "wings allow my Tyrant to move 12", and "no it doesn't have leaping"


----------



## Lt_of_Marines (Aug 28, 2008)

one i thought was funny as hell...a guy i payed said this (not really knowing the lingo)......."nothing work? I'll just POWER FIST YOU!!!" lol


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've been known to say "Come to Butthead..." as Butthead is known to do in Beavis & Butthead cartoons when models pile in after a round of combat, only to be mercilessly slaughtered by my Space Marines. 

I also tend to say "Hallelujah!" when my Space Marines break through, do something right, or are about to inflict serious bodily harm on something. When they're getting killed, occasionally, a "We shall be martyrs!" or "The Emperor protects!" slips. When my opponent uses a psychic power, I also tend to make some crack about "filthy witches" or something.


----------



## XV8crisis (Jul 31, 2008)

Usually mine range from "Get dead you necron/marine/traitor/other slags" to "Your feeble leadership abilities amuse me. When this planet is mine, your death shall be quick and painless"




_____________________________________________
Fear the emperor, for he is pretty fly for a white guy


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

When I sick Kharn the betrayer on a psyker (particularly elrad or ahriman) You fool, don't you know that khorne is the bane of all psykers??!?!


----------



## Catachan55th (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, I'm affraid I make sound effects and re-enact death sequences etc... Started doing it whe I worked for GW as a grunt, running games in store and kinda spilled over into my private gaming.... some boby help me!!!!

everyone has a laugh though and make our games light hearted.


----------

